# The new bully breed/ mastiff-ish(Any molosser, really!) Thread!



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

I saw Pooch's old thread form a few years ago was dug up, and I figured I would start a new one since a lot of us have gotten bullies and such since then so we wont have to sift through so many older pages of posts 

Aija boo <3


















Ball!











Post em'!


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Gorgeous pics!


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Great topic! I love my mastiff. Never saw myself having a giant breed , but she has made me a huge fan . She found us !

Abominable Snow Mastiff

















With "her" boy









Always on alert









Smoosh face









I love her!









Happy dog

























Before I brought her home , this is during her rehab


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

Sandy, those pics are fantastic! I've always admired the picture in your signature, but I absolutely love these!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, we _think_ Pip is part bully-ish, so...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Some of my bullies


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

Awh I love everyones pictuures! Rotties and mastiffs and bullldogs and a Pip<3


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

All beautiful dogs!Awww <3


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Everyday Miracles said:


>


Requesting an updated photo of this little darling. 



I will add a few of my own.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Here are a few more of my bullies

Reeka (Eureka)









Roomba









The first litter


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Roomba is the most perfect bulldog name, ever!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

She got that name because she was always run under my bed as a little puppy and come out with dust on her face, and then one day she came out with a blue ribbon in her mouth, so that is how she got her show name of clean sweep.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

"My" Hazel girl, biggest sweetheart in the neighborhood. Can't decide if she's an angel or a total firecracker. She is supposedly a Lab x "Pit Bull" mix...


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm going to take some more tomorrow Inga! I've been following your pics with Oliver's recovery, just not commenting. I LOVE his face! He's so sweet!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## BlackShadowCaneCorso (Feb 3, 2011)

Okay here are my mastiff-y pics...


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

BlackShadowCaneCorso- Beautiful dogs! I love them!


And LOL Porter in the stuffed bear carcass is adorable!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't know if Chester counts, the humane society guessed boxer/mastiff but I seriously doubt the mastiff part. (Personally, I think Boxer/Ridgie)


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

I seriously don't take great pictures 

On the couch again (following some very tough training in sitting still -- she did GREAT) to help show growth. It was rainy outside or I would have gotten them out there 










Had a really hard time making this work. The image kept coming up way too big. Something might be wrong with the preview on the forum because even when I refreshed it the page wasn't changing


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Caucasian Ovcharkas, like my sweet Russia  , are molossers....




























LOVE this thread!!!


----------

